

Ask HN: What is your home/work computer setup? - m1234


======
th0ma5
Surprisingly became a cluster overnight. From a Dell Mini 9 netbook on Debian,
i'm controlling a Debian media center, android build scripts on another Debian
box, connected to two android devices, and the Mac is on the network too,
running some FFT stuff for my radio hobby, and they all have shared access to
the NAS and some lighting controls. I like to think this evolved all out of
need or something, and that I'm not overdoing it on equipment, heh.

------
stevefarnworth
Mid-2009 Core2Duo laptop (Dell Studio 15), occasionally hooked up to a 19"
external monitor with an aspect ratio deliberately different to that of the
laptop.

Also have Ubuntu on an ageing machine to do a bit of cross-browser testing
work.

------
m1234
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit desktop with intel quad core(i7-930) processor, 8GB
RAM and 1TB hard drive. Two 24" monitors for display.

------
brk
MacBook Air 13" / 256GB SSD / 4GB RAM. 23" Apple Cinema Display when I'm not
sitting in a Starbucks (as I am right now).

------
misfyt
win7 on a mid level (i5) laptop connected to three monitors - 19" - 22" - 19"
attached to a "walking desk" (standing desk with a walking treadmill)

------
ryanfitz
macbook pro quad core i7, high res anti-glare screen, 4gigs ram. The high res
screen is fantastic and definitely improved my productivity.

